# Anyone Trane FSR or AS



## jjboy (Apr 19, 2011)

I need a manual and I can't get here where I'm. Please let me know if you could help me out. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

Not an FSR, but what are you looking for?


----------



## jjboy (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm looking for Service Guide - Residential Comfort System #034-3458-01

I contacted local residential Trane representative to request this item but he never call me back.


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

I ran that number thru the Trane library search and nothing came up.

What model unit are you looking for information on?


----------



## jjboy (Apr 19, 2011)

It's just a manual :thumbsup:


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

If your a Trane dealer you should be able to order that from Trane Comfort site.:yes:


----------



## jjboy (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not


----------

